

loudr.com: anyone interested in this domain? - plusbryan

I think it'd be a great domain name for a music app. If you have a good idea that this would be perfect for, email me at plusbryan (att) gmail.com. YC companies preferred.
======
ivankirigin
Ending in an abbreviated err is getting tired. So is domain squatting, but
maybe you actually want to use it.

